# CPC-A omaha or lincoln ne no experience



## TollyEsser (Sep 15, 2011)

Tolly Elizabeth Esser
TollyEsser@Gmail.com
1708 2nd ave 
Nebraska city, Ne
(402) 317-7761

Objective	A position as a medical coder where I can utilize my background in ICD-9 and CPT coding as well as my accuracy and attention to detail to benefit a team of healthcare professionals through accurate documentation and timely reimbursement.  
Skills               -In depth knowledge of Microsoft Office suite
-Medisoft and Ingenix coder Software
-ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS Coding
	-Medical Terminology, Anatomy, and Physiology

Education	Iowa Western Community College (Council Bluffs, IA) 			   February 2009 – Apr.11
Outpatient Billing and Coding 						
·	Coursework included: Medical Terminology, Anatomy, Physiology, Pharmacology, and ICD-9, CPT (including E/M) and HCPCS coding.
·	Experience coding over 500 authentic outpatient reports in a variety of specialties.
·	Types of reports including: Consultations, Emergency Room reports, History and Physical reports, Laboratory reports, Operative reports, Physician Orders, Procedure Notes, Progress Notes, Radiology reports, and Pathology reports. 

Certification   American Academy of Professional Coders
	Member
	Certified Professional Coder apprentice CPC-A

Relevant 	Name of Company (Live ops)				                             January 2008 – Present
Experience     Customer Service Representative

·        Answered phones professionally and responded to customer inquiries.
·        Researched  required information using available resources, and provided it to customers.
·        Handled and resolved customer complaints while routing calls to appropriate resources.
·        Processed orders, forms, and applications, and followed up customer calls where necessary.
·        Completed call logs and reports.

Name of Hospital/Facility (Nebraska city)	                                      	          January 2000 – January 2008
Certified Nursing Assistant (CNA)

·        Took patients' vital signs and followed up with timely and accurate charting procedures.
·        Assisted staff nurses with initial assessment of patients upon admission; reported changes in patients' conditions and other matters of concern for immediate resolve.
·        Performed therapeutic treatments such as range of motion, gait training, and whirlpool baths.
·        Turned and positioned patients regularly to prevent the occurrence of bed sores.
·        Ensured proper personal hygiene and grooming of patients; assisted with feedings.
·        Safely transferred patients to beds and into chairs utilizing Hoyer equipment.
·        Precepted new Certified Nurse Assistants in areas of patient care, medical practices, and devices.
·        Assisted with proper use of equipment such as wheelchairs, braces, splints, and other devices.
·        Maintained sanitary conditions of patient rooms and inspected equipment for signs of damage.


----------

